# Horse Brands



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

Am I the only one who is frustrated by horse brands and how difficult they can be to decipher/look up?

A close friend has a lovely gelding who was taken in by one of our teachers when he was found wandering the streets near her property and the owners couldn't be found.

The horse is branded and not microchipped, and we would all love to know something about him since our teacher was able to put a saddle on him once he'd put on some weight, and he went like a dream.

I've had people search the Thoroughbred studbook, the Australian Stock Horse studbook, and I've looked up the brand as many ways as I can on Google... and nothing. I think this horse is doomed to be a mystery for the rest of his life. It definitely doesn't help that we have no clue what breed he is, though everyone's first thought was Thoroughbred.

But just in case, do any of the fellow Australians know the brand WG inside a star?


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

Do you have any photos of the brand, Tracer? What is the numbering on the other side? Might give me an idea of whether he's from a larger or smaller stud. There is also the possibility he was bred overseas!


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

Just wondering, have you contacted your state brand registrar? Not sure which state your in but the list can be found here: Horse Directory Australia | Horse Resources | Branding, Brand Marks Identifications, Horseshoeing |


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

That's a good idea, I might have to call them next week. I presume they wouldn't operate on weekends.

And yes, I have photos.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

OK, so 34 over 2. You probably know this but the 2 indicates his year of birth so he's either 10 or 20 (or even 30 maybe). The 34 tells us that he was the 34th foal that season, suggesting at least a middle-sized stud.

Unless it's from overseas it's probably not a TB as I'm pretty sure they don't use symbols. The Australian Stock Horse Society doesn't have a brand register but that doesn't rule him out. It is most likely a station-brand, but that's a lot of foals in a year if their main business is sheep or cows (unless they count all babies? Because the brand is usually the same as that used on the cattle). 

It's not a QLD registered brand, I checked up all the ones with stars in them and some of those have letters inside but none with "WG" or "WC". Symbol brands are not issued in WA, NT, SA or TAS so can't be in any of those states. NSW's registry is a localised mess but accept symbol brands, VIC doesn't have a registry.


----------



## Savvy Debonair (Feb 11, 2010)

I've seen numerous thoroughbreds with stars, clovers, skinks, nazi symbols so tbs do use symbols :0 But i went threw all 69 star brands none match, so possibly not a listed brand, back yard stud, a different breed :/ Which makes it difficult :/


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

Yeah, I knew how the drop numbers and stuff worked. The fact that it was a decent size stud is what has me really confused, since you would think the brand would be registered in that case. We've been working on him being a 2002 foal; there are no signs of him being 20 years old or more, his teeth aren't worn enough.

I didn't know about the symbols and such though. I'll try calling the registry next week. Fingers crossed we'll find something, he's had us all guessing.

Thanks for the help


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

No worries, hope you solve the mystery - I'd like to hear the end of the story!  I only wish my horse was branded (kind of, he is prettier without lol) because I'd love to know his origins!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Joidigm (May 8, 2012)

Is there any way you can talk to ranchers or any organization they belong to? If it might be a larger stud, maybe someone from that side of the fence will recognize it?


----------

